# Worcester, MA Tea Party Pictures



## stsinner (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are some of the pics from the Worcester, Massachusetts Tea Party:
#1







#2







#3






#4






#5






#6






And my favorite:

#7






The rest are here


----------



## kundalini (Apr 16, 2009)

Some very good shots.  If you had numbered them, it would #3, 4 5 & thee last would be my faves.  Thanks.


----------



## stsinner (Apr 16, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Some very good shots.  If you had numbered them, it would #3, 4 5 & thee last would be my faves.  Thanks.



I went back and numbered them.. The reason I like #1 is that it shows our numbers...


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 16, 2009)

Larger turnout than I would have expected in Massachusettes.

...I think it's #2 for me.

Good work.


----------



## stsinner (Apr 16, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Some very good shots.  If you had numbered them, it would #3, 4 5 & thee last would be my faves.  Thanks.




Thanks, Kun... Means a lot...  It was a great gathering...  Please view the rest at the link....  I took 156!!


----------



## scubabear6 (Apr 17, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Larger turnout than I would have expected in Massachusettes.
> 
> ...I think it's #2 for me.
> 
> Good work.


 
LOL Nope were getting tired of it to!!!
Great Shots wish I could have gone but alas I have to work.


----------



## stsinner (Apr 17, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Larger turnout than I would have expected in Massachusettes.
> 
> ...I think it's #2 for me.
> 
> Good work.



Thanks!  Not only was it surprising to see that many Massachusetts people protesting big government, these were all middle-class working people, and you just can't get those people to gather and protest..  That speaks volumes.!  To help the turnouts, they had most of the tea parties start at 4pm so that people could work but leave early. 
One thing that bears mentioning-these protests across the country were peaceful and nobody acted out!  It was a great family event.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 17, 2009)

Why is it called a tea party


----------



## stsinner (Apr 17, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Why is it called a tea party



Really?  The original Boston Tea Party was to protest taxes by the British.  

The *Boston Tea Party* was a direct action protest by colonists in Boston, a town in the British colony of Massachusetts, against the British government. On December 16, 1773, after officials in Boston refused to return three shiploads of taxed tea to Britain, a group of colonists boarded the ships and destroyed the tea by throwing it into Boston Harbor. The incident remains an iconic event of American history, and has often been referenced in other political protests.

Wiki article.



The 2009 Tea Parties held across the US are explained here.


----------



## inTempus (Apr 17, 2009)

Great shots man.  I enjoy seeing pics from other events.  It's amazing how organized these events were, the internet is an amazing communications tool.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 17, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Really? The original Boston Tea Party was to protest taxes by the British.
> 
> The *Boston Tea Party* was a direct action protest by colonists in Boston, a town in the British colony of Massachusetts, against the British government. On December 16, 1773, after officials in Boston refused to return three shiploads of taxed tea to Britain, a group of colonists boarded the ships and destroyed the tea by throwing it into Boston Harbor. The incident remains an iconic event of American history, and has often been referenced in other political protests.
> 
> ...


 
Yes you should still be paying taxes to use 
I like #2 best with all the sign's


----------



## inTempus (Apr 17, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Yes you should still be paying taxes to use
> I like #2 best with all the sign's


No way!  You guys sacked the White House and burned it in 1814. You still owe us for that one.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 17, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> No way!  You guys sacked the White House and burned it in 1814. You still owe us for that one.



You would probably be surprised (but then again, maybe not) how many kids growing up today do not know that, or anything about our country's history for that matter.

"No Fail" policies practiced by some of our schools (where 70% is the lowest grade given, no matter what the student actually wrote on the test) don't help either...


----------



## inTempus (Apr 17, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> You would probably be surprised (but then again, maybe not) how many kids growing up today do not know that, or anything about our country's history for that matter.
> 
> "No Fail" policies practiced by some of our schools (where 70% is the lowest grade given, no matter what the student actually wrote on the test) don't help either...


Eh, it was 195 years ago.  Who cares?  

Yeah, it's staggering to learn how many people don't even know who the Vice President of the United States is or who the Speaker of the House is.  I hear these "man on the street" interviews with random people and I'm absolutely shocked at how little people know about their government.  If you asked these same people who won the last American Idol competition, they could rattle that off I bet.

A very sad state of affairs.


----------



## stsinner (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Tim, your new avatar doesn't illustrate your gigantic frame....  You need to wrap your paw around a soda can, or something!!  LOL


----------



## smyth (Apr 18, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> No way!  You guys sacked the White House and burned it in 1814. You still owe us for that one.



We may have been under british rule, but It was Canadians that burned it. We just weren't officially a country yet, that's all


----------

